# Toshiba L500 crash - boot from BBS Harddisk message



## Charles001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all, 
I was uninstalling AVG and my syatem would get the BSOD and xrash before I completed it. 

Eventuallt my whole system crashed and all I get is a message on a black screen fron Phoenix Technologies aaying 'Boot from BBS-harddisk'.

Anyone know what this means and if this screen can be bypassed. I can't use f2, f8 or f12.

Help!
please.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, I did a lookup on that and it is related to the hard drive. BBs mean Bios Boot Specification 

The recommendation is to unscrew the cover over the hard drive and remove the drive. Then replace it and make sure it seated snug. Put the cover back and reboot. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Charles001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. I can now use f2 and f12, but still can't bypass the'boot from BBS........'

Is there a way to by pass this through the f2 set up?

Thanks.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Can you access F8? If so hit F8 on startup, select *Repair you Computer*. There should be an option there called *Toshiba Recovery*. Start it to recover the system. If that option isn't there then there isn't a recovery partition and you'll have to contact Toshiba and order recovery discs.


----------

